# Counter strike source Mat_DxLevel



## Baffle (Aug 4, 2008)

I am just starting to scrim and most servers require mat_dxlevel to be above 80. I understand that this means your Gfx card must support direct x 8. Mine supports direct x9 and any level above 70 lags my game out. I get around 4 fps and my game freezes. I am running a GeForce 7300 LE


----------



## Baffle (Aug 4, 2008)

Baffle said:


> I am just starting to scrim and most servers require mat_dxlevel to be above 80. I understand that this means your Gfx card must support direct x 8. Mine supports direct x9 and any level above 70 lags my game out. I get around 70 fps and then I get random 4-7 fps spikes. I am running a GeForce 7300 LE


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ive never heard any restrictions on graphical level as many matches can be played in DX8 as many users still use the 6 series.
Use my sig to get the latest nvidia driver for your graphics card.
A good 13% of Steam users still use DX8 GPU's. Source
Which ladder are you in?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you limited to a PCI or AGP card Baffle?


----------

